# High Grade Sarcoma



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Received confirmation today that the biopsy for Westleigh is a high grade sarcoma. The tissue samples weren’t enough to confirm the exact type. She’s scheduled for amputation of her left forelimb on Thursday and then the rest of the leg will be sent for biopsy to determine the exact type. The surgeon mentioned Histiocytic Sarcoma as a possibility. The tumor is wrapped around the elbow. Only 4 years old was never expecting to be dealing with this so young. Just hoping with the amputation it’ll make her a little more back to herself and not in so much pain from her leg. Had to put a T shirt on so she didn’t go for the incision sites


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor baby. I am so sorry you and Westleigh are going through this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am thinking of you and Westleigh. I can imagine this is so upsetting, I am just glad you're being so aggressive. I am sending good thoughts to you as you work through this and help her adjust to life on 3 legs. I hope so much that this gives her a fighting chance at many more years with you.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Heartbreaking. Prayers sent for a smooth recovery Westleigh. #CANCERSUCKS!


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm so terribly sorry for Westleigh and you. These things are really terrifying and the look on her face is so heartbreaking that she has to endure all this pain 😟 Although my words are surely inadequate, I hope she's gonna be better after treatment.. my golden and I send you lots of positive thoughts and wish Westleigh a speedy recovery.. Take care🤞🏽


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Sending lots of prayers and healing thoughts to Westleigh!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes this is tough at only 4 y.o. Prayers coming your way for sweet Westleigh.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just spoke with the surgeon that the amputation was completed, he did notice a lymph node on the leg a little enlarged so that will be checked during the biopsy as well. Abdominal ultrasound was clear. She’s staying overnight for observation, and we should get to pick her up in the morning. This was right before dropping her off this morning. I think she slept about as much as I did last night. Just taking it one day at a time and hopefully with the tumor off her leg that pain relief will make her a little more like herself.


----------



## rusty regal (May 29, 2020)

She's cute! Saying a pray for all of you. Tomorrow, I get my Darby's lungs xrayed and an aspiration of limp nodes. She has malignant melanoma diagnosed in her paw pad. We took the tumor off two weeks ago. Darby's 12 1/2 so an entirely different story than your 4-year-old girl.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Relieved to hear that Westleigh's surgery is over and went well. I am praying that the awful source of pain is a thing of the past and she rallies. Youth is on her side with recovery and healing. Now you try to get some sleep because tomorrow morning will be here before you know it. It will be good to have her back home.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just saw that today is Tripawd Awareness Day too, very ironic that of all the days this would be the day she becomes a Tripawd


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thinking of you and Westleigh tonight.
I hope she's doing better - and you too having her home.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

She seems to be doing so much better and finally has an appetite again. Today was the first time I can remember her smile since she had the CT scan over a week ago


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You can see the happiness in her eyes. God bless her


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Finally received the immunihisto stain results today and it’s not Histiocytic Sarcoma or Osteosarcoma It’s only classified as a soft tissue sarcoma so we start Chemo tomorrow. 5 rounds of Doxorubicin via IV every 3 weeks. Very happy with the oncologist and all of the time he took to explain everything and answer all of our questions.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It took some time but worth the wait. I'm so glad that it is treatable and you are happy with the oncologist. I think about Westleigh a lot. Appreciate you sharing her story and progress.
Good luck tomorrow - sending prayers her way.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Did Westleigh have round 1 of chemo on Thursday? Just wondering how she's doing. I'm praying she still feels good and is tolerating it well. Sending prayers and love her way.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

goldy1 said:


> Did Westleigh have round 1 of chemo on Thursday? Just wondering how she's doing. I'm praying she still feels good and is tolerating it well. Sending prayers and love her way.


Westleigh has been doing well since the 1st round of chemo. She was treated like a celebrity the day she spent at the animal hospital for her treatment. They told us the staff from the surgery department who had seen her for the amputation surgery were all excited when they heard she was there for chemo treatment and she was saying Hi to everybody. She’s been a little picky with eating, but adding bone broth to the food has seemed to help. She finally ate a little this morning without having to add bone broth, but we’ve been giving her smaller meals too throughout the day. Hopefully the rest of the treatments go well. She goes back Wednesday for blood work to check her white blood cell count . But so far her energy levels have been the same as usual.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love that she was treated to celebrity status by her admirers. It sounds like it is going well. Keep up the good work Westleigh


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh had her 2nd round of chemo today. The oncologist said everything looked good and went well today. She’s been napping and enjoying treats since she got home.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope she continues to feel well and beats this thing


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh completed round 3 of chemo today. The oncologist called to provide an update and said she is doing very well and he’s happy with her progress. White blood count is good, energy levels are good, weight is good, everything else looks good. The next appointment they will do a chest x ray which is normal. This is from yesterday at the dog park all to herself. More and more fur is growing back too.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet girl. She looks very happy.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Westleigh looks fantastic! Its heartwarming to read this great report. Give that beautiful girl a big hug from goldy1


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

4th chemo treatment of 5 done today for Westleigh. The chest x-ray was clear and everything else is great with her including her weight. 1 more treatment in 3 weeks and she graduates from treatment.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The news about Westleigh is so great. Success stories like hers give me such a lift ! That picture of her big smile in front of her tennis ball puts a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh just living her best life, took her dock diving today for the 1st time since her amputation. I don’t think she has missed a beat.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Westleigh is a great inspiration for all of us - you go girl!
LOVE that picture


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh graduated from her chemotherapy treatment, this photo was sent by the oncology staff 😄 Now she’ll have 3 month checkups with chest X-rays by the oncologist. Until then she’s already signed up for her first dock diving competition next month and plenty more swimming and adventures this summer.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Tpetty09 said:


> Westleigh graduated from her chemotherapy treatment, this photo was sent by the oncology staff 😄 Now she’ll have 3 month checkups with chest X-rays by the oncologist. Until then she’s already signed up for her first dock diving competition next month and plenty more swimming and adventures this summer.
> View attachment 893470



Wow Westleigh - you're really amazing and... doing everything with a smile! Just so brave! Wishing you all the best in your recovery and being cancer free forever! 😊


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay for Westleigh!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fantastic News !
I'm excited to hear that she is signed up for dock diving competition. I hope you post about Westleigh's summer adventures. And of course pictures of her big smiles. She is really something special


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Almost forgot to post from Friday when Westleigh jumped in her first dock diving competition. She made it 14’3 for her best jump. Almost exactly one month after finishing chemo


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

🙌🏻 So happy you both are thriving and doing well ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Love seeing this. Way to go sweet Westleigh!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a great day for Westleigh! She looks fantastic. Inspirational too


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh had her 3 month recheck with chest x-ray this morning. The oncologist noticed a small spot on her lungs which was not there during the previous x-ray in May. The radiologist still has to review but the oncologist believes there is now spread to the lung. Knew it would most likely happen at some point but figured it would be a little longer before anything showed up on the chest x-ray.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. May she continue to beat the odds. XO Westleigh


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry to hear this too. Just should not be happening to a dog so young.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll be praying that sweet Westleigh beats this too. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and well wishes. Received the results last night, it’s a 9mm solitary nodule that the radiologist and oncologist both think is spread from the sarcoma. We’ll do a follow up in 6 weeks to check for any growth of the current one or new nodules. The notes do mention it’s possible we would start to see some symptoms or issues in 3-6 months due to the likelihood of more nodules developing. We discussed possibly using inhibitors to slow growth, but it’s only like a 20% chance of helping and the side effects would likely be worse than her chemo. The oncologist did mention FidoCure genetic testing as a possibility for targeted treatment. After thinking it over I am contemplating trying this. We would have to wait for the results anyways and they would hopefully arrive around the time of the next chest x-ray. I did see a few posts in other threads about FidoCure but it still seems like a pretty new and not very much used option.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I am really hoping for the best for Westleigh! She's been so amazing throughout all of this and I am really hoping for the best for her... Fingers crossed!


----------



## batsaintchip (4 mo ago)

Hello! 
Hoping the best for Westleigh. My pup Timbre was also diagnosed with a high grade soft tissue sarcoma, she just had it removed and started her chemotherapy treatments yesterday.
Just wanted to let you know you aren't alone out there. We are routing for you both! 
<3
Timbre's family


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just wanted to give an update on Westleigh. After the checkup in September I started researching any clinical trials. Westleigh matched one being conducted at Johns Hopkins University and just finished the 5th treatment today. She went every other day for 5 treatments of a chemotherapy drug that was previously tested in mice. She had no side effects from the chemo besides being a little tired after the treatment. It definitely wasn’t anything like the doxorubicin treatments. She’ll go back in 2 weeks for blood work and imaging and then back another 4-5 weeks later for additional imaging. There is an additional lung nodule as of last week that was found, but so far no signs they are affecting her. The hope is that this drug prevents any new nodules from forming on her lungs. Also, the researcher is still recruiting dogs for the study including where the cancer has metastasized like in Westleigh’s case.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow!
Westleigh is so lucky to have you. It sounds so promising. I'm keeping Westleigh and all who love her in my prayers.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just wanted to give an update since it’s been a few months. Westleigh has had rechecks monthly at Johns Hopkins. Unfortunately the nodules have continued to progress. We tried a 2nd round of the chemotherapy trial just before Christmas which she again had no issues with. The imaging yesterday showed additional nodules and continued growth of the previous ones. We have a call with the head of the clinical trial next week, but it would appear the chemotherapy did not work to slow or stop the lung tumors as the team thought it might.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear this about Westleigh... 🙁 I'm hoping and praying that your girl will get some positive news.. please keep us posted.. sending Westleigh lots of positive vibes 🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. Keeping you and Westleigh in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hate seeing this news. I am so sorry. No one could have done better than you have at providing the best care and quality of life for her. Stay strong and I wish you many more good days together.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

🙏🙏🙏This is difficult and devastating news. My heart goes out to you as this is another gut punch. Please know that so many of us are keeping you and Westleigh in our thoughts. Continue to have lots of tail wags, snuggles and treats in what lays ahead.


----------

